# Nail Salon Etiquette



## Thefemaleclown (Oct 24, 2011)

Today... tragedy has struck me. My sister and I went out to get our nails done at a new nail salon in town. We sat down, started talking...and before I knew it my nails were short and square. what the heck!? I'm used to being ASKED if I want my nail cut and what shape. So now I have short square nails and I'm miffed about it. She didn't even do a good job painting them. GR. Sad day...sad say indeed.

Has this happened to anyone else? Is it not proper nail salon etiquette to ask what shape the client wants? I mean, if my nails were horribly broken and different lengths, sure I see the need to match lengths. Mine weren't. If my nails were already square shaped, sure... continue with the square. My nails were longer, even length and NOT square.I'm so confused.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 24, 2011)

YES! Me and my bestie went to the local nail salon at the mall, sat down and waited to get asked how we wanted our nails. But it was _impossible _to understand the Asian college girl who was doing our nails. I had grown my nails to a beautiful curve and wanted them professionally painted, so I waited for her to just file out the edges. All of a sudden, she *clips *them! I was pissed! And she was like talking in a foreign language to another worker! I was like "can you just watch what you're doing??" Nothing against Asians, just that girl. I'm not going to that salon ever again.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 26, 2011)

That's terrible!! I've never been to a nail salon before (*shock horror*), because I've heard so many horrible stories of this sort of stuff happening, as well as shocking stories about fake nails, so I'm too scared to even consider it. I think I do a pretty good job myself and I happily do manicures for my friends as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully your nails grow back quickly &amp; don't ever go back there! xo


----------



## chic_chica (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I usually tell them what I want done with my nail because I'm extremely particular with my nails when I get them how I like it. 

And the poor polish application! urgh....I hate it when that happens. Doing it myself would be way better.


----------

